# Tom Dorrance Benefit Ft. Worth



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

ONCE IN A LIFETIME PRINT! Signed by Ray Hunt! Only 50 Prints made and 6 left!
This is the actual Clinic. $100 includes Shipping!

Alice Trindle, Oregon John Balkenbush, Montana Amy Brown LeSatz Johnny Clark, Washington Barry Cox, Oregon Karen Parelli-Hagen, California Ben Qunters, Montana Ken Dromgool, New Zealand Bert Elstob, New Zealand Larry Mahan, Colorado Bill Black, Indiana Lee Smith, Arizona Bill Ortamond, California Mark Rashid, Arizona Bill Riggins, New Mexico Michael Richardson, Texas Bill Smith, WyomingMike Armstrong, VirginiaBill VanNorman, Nevada Mike Bridges, CaliforniaBlake Schlosser, Canada Mike Sears, Canada Bob Blackwell, Montana Oscar Thompson, California Brad Cameron, Montana Pat Parelli, Colorado Bryan Neubert, California Patrick Hooks, Ohio Buck Brannaman, Wyoming Patti Haddon, Colorado Buster McLaury, Texas Paul Dietz, Arizona Caroline Hardman, California Peter Campbell, Canada Chris Cox, Texas Phil Anthony, Wyoming Craig Cameron, Texas Randi Leighton, California Curt Pate, Montana Ray Berta, CaliforniaDave Seay, North Carolina Richard Thompson, Canada David Brown, Minnesota Richard Winters, California Deb Bennett, CaliforniaRick Cornwell, Iowa Dennis Reis, California Robert King, Arizona Doug Jordan, Texas Ron Willis, Arizona Fred Allen, North Carolina Roy Cooper, OklahomaGail Ivey, California Russell Reid, California Gary Ford, West Virginia Sid Cook, Canada Greg Eliel, WashingtonSteve Rother, Oregon Harry Whitney, Arizona *Timothy Hayes*, New York Jack Young, Nevada Tom Curtin, Florida Jerri Munns, Indiana Trudi Exton, California Joe Wolter, Texas Ty Heth, Montana Joel Elliot, Wyoming Win Wolcott, California


----------

